# springfield lake



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

anybody had any luck here this year?


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

man, that is the first place i ever ice fished if it is the one up the road from aerospace in akron
bttmline


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I love this lake. I never ice fish so I can't comment on this year. Last year the smallmouth was awesome and the largemouth good. I've caught a lot of pigs in this lake.


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

ncraft, I didnt even know they had smallmouth in Springfield. Havent fished there since about 8 years ago with my dad, we used to catch crappie over there.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Ohio Bass,

Walleye and Northern Too. I think the ODNR may have even started to stock it.
Hope to fish it sometime this week, have done decent on gills/crappie in past years.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio Bass, the smallies seem to be more prominant than the largemouth. I'll have to take you out there sometime this year. I've caught smallies up to 4# as well as largemouth that big. The largemouth tend to average 2# where the smallies just have the numbers of fish but a lot of small ones.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I lived on Springfield Lake for several years, and have grown up there learning to fish for the majority of my life. Yes there are smallmouth, yes there are pike, yes there are large mouth, yes there are perch, crappie, gills, catfish, carp, and yes there are walleye. This lake is one which isn't easily fished during the summer due to pleasure boaters, but is a good to excellent lake during the winter ice time and in the early spring and late fall. 

It is tradition for me to hit it at least 1 time during the ice season. If someone would like to go out, I have yet to make the trip, just say the word and I get off work at 5pm and would be willing to go out for a few hours after work one night.

flash----------------------------out


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

What's up Ben? Haven't heard much from you on here lately.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I lurk the scene every now and then....haha..

flash--------------------------------out


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

is this springfield the one in akron? 
tim


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes it is BTTMline


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

thank you, i know in th late 70's there were monster crappie in there. i'd love to fish that pond again.
bttmline


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

bttmline,
yes it's on RT.224


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Never fished the lake. I have been on it 2 times when testing out my new boat and motor. Where would one start ice fishing?


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

Not sure about ice fishing, like you I have only been there a few time a long time ago.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

from 224 looking at the lake i always fished the right bank about half way down the lake. i had a freind whose parents owned a house right on the lake where i parked. fish in only about 5 ft of water over the weed beds. it was so cool because you could actually see the fish.
tim


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Fished lakemore side from 9-3 one bluegill. 3 other guys out doing no good either.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

find the weeds and find the fish. also there are quite a few christmas tree piles out there. 

flash-------------------------out


----------

